# Tapered bed post



## smcewen (Jun 18, 2007)

I am building a four post bed out of pine. Each post will be 7'tall. 
4 1/2" x 4 1/2" square at the base. The top I want to be 
2 1/2" x 2 1/2" I want the taper to be 4' long. I know I can make jig that will work on my table saw but my blade will only cut 3" deep. It looks like I would have to use my band saw but I do not know of a jig that would work for tapering such a large piece on a band saw.
Any thoughts would be apriciated.


----------



## jrag (Feb 4, 2007)

Hey smcewen

I make tapered posts all the time. If you have a thickness planer, make up a jig. works well. If you have a jointer you can make the tappers by puting the end of the post on the out feed table and joint the face. Repeat this till you get the taper that you want. Doing this takes time but works well.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I would still use a table saw jig. I would make each 3" cut first, and set the blade depth just deep enough to make the final four cuts. I would make every cut about 1/8" proud so you can use a hand planer either powered or not, or a belt sander depending on what you have, then finish it off with a ROS.
But that's just my preference sure as heck doesn't mean it is the best way.


----------

